# SiboTrim & Reductrim



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum and would love some help regarding the subject of this thread.

Considering purchasing one of the two meds above but does anyone know if they're legit before I shell out 90 quid. Been looking on another thread which says they have grapefruit extracts in them and stuff.

Would rather just take generic sibutramine if possible but can't seem to find a supplier.

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## charleighb (Nov 22, 2011)

anyone tried them??


----------



## vea44 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi. I wondered if you'd got any in the end? I'm looking for some to buy online at a reasonable price. Did they work for you?


----------

